# Is A 100 AMP Service Enough For Today's World



## chewy

My tradesman told me when I did my first board that most residential is 63a incoming.


----------



## Speedy Petey

Tom M said:


> So as many mentioned its fine for regular use but future renovations & required dedicated circuits, it's probably maxed.


No one is talking about future renovations or the latest required dedicated circuits. He is renting the house out as it is.


----------



## Leo G

Tom M said:


> That's good Leo... But a 100 amp has its limits speciallywith modern kitchens . The guy asked if the service is outdated. So as many mentioned its fine for regular use but future renovations & required dedicated circuits, it's probably maxed.


I changed the panel out to 100 amp to get the capacity and changed out the main for a 60 amp

OK 480, tell me what code I violated.:sad:


----------



## 480sparky

Leo G said:


> I changed the panel out to 100 amp to get the capacity and changed out the main for a 60 amp
> 
> OK 480, tell me what code I violated.:sad:


You're feeding a 100amp panel through a 60amp fuse/breaker? The violation is the mess those other 40amps will make on the ground. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

The only thing that's changed is the amount of breakers I can put in there. And nothing has really changed. I had a 60 amp fuse panel and there were so many things hooked up to each fuse it wasn't even funny. Now I have exactly the same load on the panel as before. Now each circuit has it's own breaker.

There's suppose to be a ground?? :blink:

It's just attached to a copper water pipe like it was on the old one.

No one's dead yet and it's been 10 years.


----------



## 480sparky

Leo G said:


> ........There's suppose to be a ground?? :blink:......



THE ground, not A ground. You haven't seen the mess that extra 40 amps is leaving on the ground? Maybe you'd better go look! :whistling


----------



## Leo G

Yer makin a funny and I don't get it. Play on words I suppose.

I figure the extra 40 amps are roaming around in the panel confused because they don't know where to go.


----------



## Tom M

You changed the panel but I hope you changed the SE coming in or it can be a fire hazard. In addition to bonding I believe my sparky is required to install 2 6 ft rods in the ground. Maybe one for each leg I don' know.


----------



## overanalyze

Tom M said:


> You changed the panel but I hope you changed the SE coming in or it can be a fire hazard. In addition to bonding I believe my apartment is required to install 2 6 ft rods in the ground. Maybe one for each leg I don' know.


Our electrician said a new code in one county he works in is one ground rod per hundred amps...gets a little messy with 400 amp services.


----------



## chewy

overanalyze said:


> our electrician said a new code in one county he works in is one ground rod per hundred amps...gets a little messy with 400 amp services.


wtf???


----------



## Leo G

Tom M said:


> You changed the panel but I hope you changed the SE coming in or it can be a fire hazard. In addition to bonding I believe my sparky is required to install 2 6 ft rods in the ground. Maybe one for each leg I don' know.


Why would I do that? It's rated at 60 amps and that's what the breaker is rated for.


----------



## Inner10

Leo G said:


> Why would I do that? It's rated at 60 amps and that's what the breaker is rated for.


Yeah but those are eastern standard amps not metric amps.


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> Why would I do that? It's rated at 60 amps and that's what the breaker is rated for.


I think he missed that you put a 60 amp breaker in place of the 100 amp in your new panel...thinks you put a 100 amp panel on 60 amp entrance cable.


----------



## Speedy Petey

overanalyze said:


> Our electrician said a new code in one county he works in is one ground rod per hundred amps...gets a little messy with 400 amp services.


:laughing: :sad: :laughing: :sad: :laughing: 
I love some of the crap some guys make up. It's funny and sad at the same time.


I don't care if it is a 1,000,000 amp service, code only requires two ground rods maximum. And if a Ufer is used NO ground rods are required.


----------



## overanalyze

Speedy Petey said:


> :laughing: :sad: :laughing: :sad: :laughing: :laughing:
> I love some of the crap some guys make up. It's funny and sad at the same time.


Yep..crazy stuff. He said they have to be so far apart but all connected with the same ground wire.


----------



## Speedy Petey

overanalyze said:


> Yep..crazy stuff. He said they have to be so far apart but *all connected with the same ground wire*.


Wrong #2. :thumbsup:

Tell me more. Maybe he'll get a hat trick.


----------



## overanalyze

Speedy Petey said:


> Wrong #2. :thumbsup:


Are you saying I am wrong or what his inspector wanted?


----------



## Golden view

Speedy Petey said:


> I don't care if it is a 1,000,000 amp service, code only requires two ground rods maximum. And if a Ufer is used NO ground rods are required.


There are plenty of places that require more ground rods based on soils.


----------



## chewy

Golden view said:


> There are plenty of places that require more ground rods based on soils.


Whos responsible to test the soil?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

overanalyze said:


> Our electrician said a new code in one county he works in is one ground rod per hundred amps...gets a little messy with 400 amp services.


Yeah.... He must own some Kenecotte Copper or Freeport McMoran in his IRA........


----------

